# 2014 rzr 1000



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks like popo stepped up their game a lil more, I wish kawi would


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Seen it on FB, can't really tell much by the pics buy should be killa!!


----------



## bama450 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm ready for one lol, but I gotta clear a lil debt first lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I bet it really wont be that much different than the 900XP unless they changed a few more things than just displacement.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Someone said 115 hp ...but who knows thts just talk!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Wonder how it will compete with can am


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I predict a lot of broken axles.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Musclemckeester said:


> I predict a lot of broken axles.


Me too but with the right mods it will be bad *****. That 60" Mav with PS and QE will be hard to beat though

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Buddy of mine said he seen the specs on it last night and it said 103hp and 76" wide stock.. That is very wide for a stock machine. My ranger with the lift is only 69" wide. Says cab is 5" wider insideb too..


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Dang that's wide. I won't ever own one of those.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Thts not even trail wide lol


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

I won't ever own one either cause I can't afford it lol but I bet it would be pretty cool lift it up with some no offset wheels and make it a little less wide


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Price is suppose to be around $19,500 which is stupid for a toy but the tear trailing arms is suppose to boxed to


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's one of the reasons I got out of the muddin game, just can't afford to play any more.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

I definitely can't afford to play the mudding game with a toy like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Who can except for the money bags out there.......


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

all those oil field workers. :bigok:


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> all those oil field workers. :bigok:


Oilfield trash making oilfield cash!!! Bring out the 1000!! LOL


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

*even me maken that oil field cash i wont be buying that 1000 just way to much for what i wont but can say this my brute loven that cash lol gr comen soon to make them 31s scream*


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sure hope they stepped up that reverse chain. My 3 y.o. daughter has to keep her bike locked up tight around them popos!


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

JPs300 said:


> Sure hope they stepped up that reverse chain. My 3 y.o. daughter has to keep her bike locked up tight around them popos!


If people would learn to drive forward then it wouldn't be a problem! LOL just fun'n with ya JP. I agree the reverse chain is chicken crap.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

sloboy said:


> If people would learn to drive forward then it wouldn't be a problem! LOL just fun'n with ya JP. I agree the reverse chain is chicken crap.


 Saw a rzr4 a few weeks ago that had the turner gear drive conversion. It sounded like a turbo whirl when I heard it coming up the trail. When he came out of the 27 hole I stopped him and asked if it wAs turbo charged. Lol. Any way, he said it cost like 3 grand to have it installed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Oilfield cash paying oilfield taxes. I can't afford or justify buying 1.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

But u can get tht scrambler walker LOL


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*did I hear someone say Oilfield Trash? lol*

*That thing is wide as my truck!*


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> *did I hear someone say Oilfield Trash? lol*
> 
> *That thing is wide as my truck!*


Dale you actually have to work to be called that.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Here it is guys !! Polaris nailed it!!









Pro Star 1000 with dual 48mm throttle bodies.
107 HP
13.5" ground Clearance
Better front suspension geometry that requires less steering effort
90" Wheelbase
All new 29" Bighorns on 14" rims
Walker Evans Position Sensitive anti bottoming needle shocks
2.5" rear shocks, 2.0" front
18" Rear Travel
16" Front travel
Power Steering
New and improved front differential that is 80% stronger 
LED floor lighting
Sealed Smart Phone storage
50% larger glove box
9.5 Gallon fuel tank
Offered in white lighting and Titanium Matte Metallic
Available in dealers in August


----------

